# Back in the Saddle Again...Again



## wingchun100 (May 9, 2017)

Finally started working out again. This time around, I am doing a hybrid of P90X 3 and Insanity Max 30. With these programs, each workout is 30 minutes. I am slowly ramping up the amount of time my workouts take. It started a few months ago with 10 Minute Trainer: first I did 10 minutes per day, then 20. Then for month 3 I increased the time limit ever so slightly by doing 22 Minutes Hard Corps. Now I made an 8-minute jump. 

This will be the routine I follow for the next 90 days. After that I am going to try Insanity: the Asylum Volume 2. All the Insanity workouts were made by a guy named Shaun T, who is a super huge fan of jumping jack exercises. In the first 3 minutes of Max 30, there were 3 of them! My calves are KILLING me today, but I will adjust to that soon enough.


----------



## CB Jones (May 9, 2017)

Feel your pain.

I had to take a break last year due to knee problems.  Now finding it hard to get back started working out.  Can't seem to get over the lazy....and don't want to get out of bed in the mornings.


----------



## Jenna (May 9, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Finally started working out again. This time around, I am doing a hybrid of P90X 3 and Insanity Max 30. With these programs, each workout is 30 minutes. I am slowly ramping up the amount of time my workouts take. It started a few months ago with 10 Minute Trainer: first I did 10 minutes per day, then 20. Then for month 3 I increased the time limit ever so slightly by doing 22 Minutes Hard Corps. Now I made an 8-minute jump.
> 
> This will be the routine I follow for the next 90 days. After that I am going to try Insanity: the Asylum Volume 2. All the Insanity workouts were made by a guy named Shaun T, who is a super huge fan of jumping jack exercises. In the first 3 minutes of Max 30, there were 3 of them! My calves are KILLING me today, but I will adjust to that soon enough.


Good luck with your targets.. what ever that stop you before, you have fix it so that will not stop you again? Wishes x


----------



## wingchun100 (May 9, 2017)

Jenna said:


> Good luck with your targets.. what ever that stop you before, you have fix it so that will not stop you again? Wishes x


 
The only thing that stopped it is that I have been advised to give myself a week of rest after every program.  So I took a week off once I finished 22 Minutes Hard Corps.


----------



## Headhunter (May 9, 2017)

Good luck. Fitness is the hardest thing to gain and the easiest to lose


----------



## Buka (May 9, 2017)

I'm a fan of those programs - except for jumping jacks. I do not believe they're good for the way the body works. Other than making snow angels, of course.

But the rest of those workouts - nasty good.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 10, 2017)

Buka said:


> I'm a fan of those programs - except for jumping jacks. I do not believe they're good for the way the body works. Other than making snow angels, of course.
> 
> But the rest of those workouts - nasty good.


 
I mean, I guess in a way you could apply it to footwork, helping you to stay light on your feet...maybe? Then again, your feet are only going out sideways and then back in. It's not like you are learning how to move around and enter.

Well, it will give me killer calves at least. LOL


----------



## wingchun100 (May 10, 2017)

Did Sweat Intervals already, one of the workouts to be found in Insanity: Max 30. I haven't felt this winded and drained in ages. Yesterday I did a P90X 3 workout called "The Challenge," which is all just push-ups and pull-ups. My muscles haven't ached like that in a while.

For a while there I was getting frustrated because I did the two months of 10 Minute Trainer and then one round of 22 Minutes Hard Corps, but I wasn't feeling anything, no matter how hard I pushed myself. After only 4 days of getting my butt kicked, I feel like I am about to start achieving some results. Well, provided I keep my nutrition under control as well.

But that could be a whole other thread...


----------



## wingchun100 (May 10, 2017)

I got a list of several registered dietitians in my area. My plan is to check them all out online and see what they have to offer. After that, it is a matter of deciding which one might seem to be the best fit for me.


----------



## Tames D (May 10, 2017)

I use P90X at home to supplement my gym workouts. Been doing this system for years and its been very effective for me. I've also had a nutritionist on board for years, because nutrition is just as important as the workouts. P90X has yoga in the program but I mix it up with the yoga program at my gym..


----------



## wingchun100 (May 11, 2017)

If I had the money and time to go to the gym on a consistent basis, I probably would just to mix it up by seeing what other people are doing and asking them about it. At this point in my life it is cheaper to buy a DVD set in one shot and be done, rather than have a continuous gym membership.

And yes, I know from the results I am getting (I kick my a$$ with these workouts but still weigh around 208) that the missing ingredient is good nutrition.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 11, 2017)

Buka said:


> I'm a fan of those programs - *except for jumping jacks*. I do not believe they're good for the way the body works. Other than making snow angels, of course.
> 
> But the rest of those workouts - nasty good.



jumping jacks are......


----------



## wingchun100 (May 11, 2017)

Dang, you would think in this day and age of the world wide interwebs, more doctors would have websites. I mean, even if it was just one static page that described their practice, office hours, and so on.

Out of the 12 dietitians near me, only one of them has a site. I can't even find reviews about the other 11. LOL

Well, first things first: I have to find someone who can make appointments that I can fit into my schedule without too much hassle. Oddly enough, the one doctor with a website says that she does in fact do appointments over the phone. I don't think I could get more convenient than that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 11, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Dang, you would think in this day and age of the world wide interwebs, more doctors would have websites. I mean, even if it was just one static page that described their practice, office hours, and so on.
> 
> Out of the 12 dietitians near me, only one of them has a site. I can't even find reviews about the other 11. LOL
> 
> Well, first things first: I have to find someone who can make appointments that I can fit into my schedule without too much hassle. Oddly enough, the one doctor with a website says that she does in fact do appointments over the phone. I don't think I could get more convenient than that.



Are you looking for a Doctor, or a Dietitian? You used both in your post


----------



## wingchun100 (May 11, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Are you looking for a Doctor, or a Dietitian? You used both in your post


 
Dietitian.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 11, 2017)

In my haste to get the mesage out, I neglected semantics LOL


----------



## wingchun100 (May 11, 2017)

And I also just neglected putting the letter S twice in the word "message."

I know I could go back and edit, but then I would miss out on a chance at some light humor.

I never pass up a chance at being humorous, no matter how little it may seem. Maybe that is why so many of my jokes are hit or miss. I have a spaghetti mentality when it comes to making jokes: throw anything I think of against the wall and see what sticks. I need to learn to be more picky. LOL


----------



## wingchun100 (May 18, 2017)

Holy cow! I stayed at my girlfriend's sister's house this past week to watch their dogs. The sister and husband have a pull-up bar installed in their kitchen doorway, which they seem to use as a coat rack. Not me though! I hit that thing up for the P90X 3 workout called "The Challenge." In this particular workout, there are only two exercises: pull-ups and push-ups. (There are several variations, but in the end it is only two.)

I live in an apartment where none of the doorways seem to be too sturdy, so I have not been able to do pull-ups in a while. (I had to scour the internet for exercises I could do in place of them.) I missed them, so you better believe I took full advantage of using theirs! And wouldn't you know it? I am sore for the first time in ages! That's a great sign because it means I pushed myself hard enough to get there!

I also received a "welcome packet" from that dietitian, which I filled out and sent back to her. Exciting times ahead!


----------



## wingchun100 (May 23, 2017)

Yesterday I did "Cardio Challenge" from Insanity Max 30. The way this program works is: every time you do it, you are supposed to record your "max out time." This simply means the moment when you need to take a break (other than the ones already scheduled into the program, of course). The idea is that, as time goes on, your max out time will be further and further into the program.

Mine was around 9:27, which is awesome because there are some people in the video (who look WAY more fit than me) who took breaks at the SEVEN minute mark! Granted, I don't know what else they had done that day, so maybe they burned out faster because they were already gassed. But hey, I will take it as a momentary ego boost!


----------



## wingchun100 (May 24, 2017)

Totally forgot about the EAP services offered through my job. (Employee Assistance Program) They can help you find resources for help with things like:

anger management
anxiety
depression
family comunication
family interpersonal skills
mental/behavioral issues
nutrition/exercise
nutrition counseling
parenting classes
self-esteem
stress/anxiety management
weight loss

I'm interested in seeking help/guidance/advice for all these things, so I put in a call today.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 24, 2017)

The internet is a wild and wonderful thing.

During weeks 9-12 of my P90X3/Insanity Max 30 hybrid, I am supposed to do two workouts, which are called Complex Upper and Complex Lower. They did not come with my P90X3 DVD set. I looked on Team Beachbody's website and it turns out you can order a DVD that includes those two workouts, plus a third one, for the ridiculous price of $60!!!!!!!

So you know what I did?

I Googled it up, baby!

I typed in, "What exercises are in P90X3 Complex Upper and Complex Lower?" The first result I got were the workout sheets for those DVDs, which were in PDF format. I saved them and printed out 4 copies of each workout sheet. BOOM! Internet just helped me save $60! Now all I have to do is get the visual representation of each exercise because some of the names are foreign to me. Kinda hard to do the exercise if you have no idea what the hell its name implies!


----------



## Tames D (May 25, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> During weeks 9-12 of my P90X3/Insanity Max 30 hybrid, I am supposed to do two workouts, which are called Complex Upper and Complex Lower. They did not come with my P90X3 DVD set. I looked on Team Beachbody's website and it turns out you can order a DVD that includes those two workouts, plus a third one, for the ridiculous price of $60!!!!!!!


Didn't you hear that you can't learn from DVD's? You need a live instructor.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 25, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Didn't you hear that you can't learn from DVD's? You need a live instructor.


 
Damn you, killer of dreams!


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 8, 2017)

I am only one-third of the way through my P90X3/Insanity Max 30 hybrid. However, I already know what program I am doing next. It's called Insanity: the Asylum Volume 2. The other day I had some free time so I decided to watch the videos and see what I had ahead of me. Each workout was 45 minutes or longer, and the moves look nightmarishly brutal.

Can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 13, 2017)

Made it to the dietitian last Saturday. She gave me a plan to follow. It is more like a foundation than a strict plan telling me what to eat and when. There are several options in several categories, so it is up to me to pick what I like. As for the timing of when I eat, that will be trial and error.

Yesterday was day 1, and I think I timed all my eating pretty spot on. Never found myself getting even the slightest bit hungry, let alone ravenously so.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 15, 2017)

Insanity Max 30 is still kicking my butt...or my calves, I should say. The warm-up consists of 5 moves done for 30 seconds each. 3 of those 5 are jumping jack moves. 2 of them are done in a row. So it cycles like this:

ROUND 1
Chest opener jacks
Jack uppercuts
1-2-3- touch the knee
Cross jacks
High knee jab

Then you go through those 5 again. For some reason, my calves STILL give out by the second repetition of Jack Uppercuts. I've been doing the program for 38 days. You would think they would have toughened up by now. It makes it so I have to take a rest only 3 minutes into the workout. Pathetic!

So last night, I decided to cut myself some slack. If I have to take a break, so be it. HOWEVER, I can't take too long of a break. It can be no longer than 5-10 seconds, and I am going to reserve the 10 second break for later in the workout (say, past the 15 minute mark), when I know I will have burned up a lot of the gas in the tank.

Can't wait to jump back in!


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 19, 2017)

Woo hoo! I tried my little system of giving myself only 5-10 second breaks, and that SOB worked!


----------

